

Need help from HN to get this Windows7 bug fixed - uyhayuy
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-files/windows-explorer-expands-folders-inappropriately/50a81b05-da98-4d55-821d-55ffbbd0e998

======
uyhayuy
This is extremely bad behaviour and Microsoft response is the usual "by
design" I'm not sure how to get Microsoft attention, please help!

